# First cutout advice needed



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I just cut and put them in the hive as I go, of coarse I just have a buckethead shop vac that I adjusted the suction to really low and I just dump bees in as I go. I also do not vaccum all the bee's off the frames mainly one side so I can handle the frames.


----------



## lucas2223 (Feb 2, 2016)

I use the colorado style bee vac and I am very happy with it. Use bee vac for crowd control. Cut and rubber band brood comb in box. Find queen, cage her and rubber band her in hive box. Set hive box as close to original hive location as possible. Then dump bee vac box into hive box close up top of the hive. Come back that night 99.9% of bees should be in your box. Close up the box leaving them with some ventilation and take them home. Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)




----------

